# Transferring money with banking 365 to credit union



## LouisCribben (15 Mar 2010)

I need to transfer money to someones credit union account from Bank of Ireland with my banking 365.
I have used my 365 to transfer money to other accounts in the past, but never to a credit union.



I asked for their account number and sort code.
I was expecting an 8 digit bank account number, and a sort code like xx-xx-xx

They checked their credit union statement, and on it had a bank account number (something like 23948A), and no sortcode

Should it be possible to transfer money into this with my banking 365 ?


----------



## mathepac (15 Mar 2010)

No - credit-union member-accounts operate outside the bank clearing system and don't have sort codes, account numbers coded like the banks'.

In theory there could be a facility to credit money to the credit-union's bank account with a reference on the transaction to the member's account  (like ESB, eircom, etc.) but I've never seen it done.


----------



## Sansan (15 Mar 2010)

Most credit unions have bank accounts with boi, if your friend asks his cu for bank details they will give him them, and you will transfer funds as normal but you will have to quote his cu account number in the referance or paid in by line, then it will be credit in his/her cu acc


----------



## Danielle24 (15 Mar 2010)

I do this through 24 hour banking every month just get the Credit Union account details added to your profile then it's as simple as transferring to any other account.


----------



## Towger (15 Mar 2010)

You need to get the person's CU Sortcode, Account Number and probably their CU Account Number. ie The number with a letter, which you already have. 

Now the fun starts, each CU it is own little kingdom with various degrees of banking and technical savvness, from the scale of now being part of the clearing system (Having their own sortcode via BPN Paribas) to 'Mary' dropping into the local branch for a printout of the days lodgments. 

You need to setup the Sortcode and Account Number as normal with 365 and depending on the CU (most of them) enter the CU A/C Number is a Reference Narrative. Then with a bit of luck and a payer the money will arrive in the CU Account. Especially the first time, you/they must insure the money has arrived, don’t forget about it. Rant about many failure modes deleted....


----------



## JP1234 (15 Mar 2010)

My credit union operates via the same branch of BOI as I do and I have a money transfer set up using the sort code, account number and my own account number with the CU as a reference. It takes up to 5 days to appear in my credit union, which I can also check online, but is usually backdated to the date I did the original transaction.


----------



## LouisCribben (15 Mar 2010)

Thanks everyone, the advice given was spot on

The Credit Union has an account in BOI

I deposit into the BOI account, with the reference number of the credit union account.

A person in the Credit Union manually goes through the transactions in BOI (using banking 365) , and manually credits the credit union account.

Not very high tech or automated, and a bit labour intensive.!


----------



## mathepac (15 Mar 2010)

The usual caveat - test it with a small unusual amount of money first before trusting NAMA-type sums to it!


----------



## LouisCribben (16 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> The usual caveat - test it with a small unusual amount of money first before trusting NAMA-type sums to it!


 
Good advice.
Luckily my bank account probably never had more than 4 digits in it.


----------



## vector (27 Mar 2010)

if you lodge money to your CU a/c then you won't get the paper lodgement docket... actually you will... next time you go into the CU and do something all your dockets will be printed and the person at the counter will give them to you


----------

